# Lets see your arrow/fletching combos!



## SD_Bowhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Just got mine back from the pro shop today.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice combo with the fmj.
Haven't decided on mine yet. I like changing things up every year before hunting season.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I like red and white


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*fletching*

Here is a few


----------



## l3rian (Mar 11, 2011)

bowtechlx said:


> Here is a few


I like the Fusions!

Ever have any problems with those pin nocks breaking?


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Been trying out some FOBs


----------



## l3rian (Mar 11, 2011)

l3rian said:


> I like the Fusions!
> 
> Ever have any problems with those pin nocks breaking?


Here's a couple of mine. They are the Easton Diamond wraps with Gateway 2" Razr feathers. Working on getting X nocks in blue.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

l3rian said:


> Here's a couple of mine. They are the Easton Diamond wraps with Gateway 2" Razr feathers. Working on getting X nocks in blue.
> 
> View attachment 1375882
> View attachment 1375883


I am thinking of trying the razr feathers for hunting. How do you like them?


----------



## l3rian (Mar 11, 2011)

This being my first time using them have not had any problems. I have not had the chance to shoot them out past 10 yards yet. I blew a strand on my string while setting up, so no range time with them yet. I do like the way they adhere to my wraps, fast and easy! One thing I do know is that if you get a pass thru on a animal, you will definitely know how well you hit it just by the stains on your feathers.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, here are some of mine. 
















I have a half dozen each in the following combo's.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

same wraps, just 3 diff arrows and fletching combos


----------



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

*mine*

Series 22 pro


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

^^^^^ man I like those blue shield cuts with the blue fades and strips! Very nice!


----------



## Pure Evil (Apr 26, 2012)

CX Max Hunter 350
Onestringer "Reaper" Wraps
Norway Raptor Vanes


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Predator camo


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

Tre-yellow and Tre-orange gateways.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

My 3-d arrows...GT Velocity 300, 4" black wrap, AAE 2.6 Elite vanes in black, black GT nock.


----------



## bulltalk.65 (Jan 28, 2009)

Very Nice work on all of the above....sure is some cool looking combinations.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*arrows*

My patriotic x cutters


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

l3rian said:


> I like the Fusions!
> 
> Ever have any problems with those pin nocks breaking?


Thanks for the compliment, the pin nocks do crack occasionally when you hit them but its better than Robbin hooding and klling a good arrow. Avoid white goldtip pin nocks though I have herd bad things about them brleakng when being fired. Bohning pin nocks are pretty good though.


----------



## l3rian (Mar 11, 2011)

bowtechlx said:


> Thanks for the compliment, the pin nocks do crack occasionally when you hit them but its better than Robbin hooding and klling a good arrow. Avoid white goldtip pin nocks though I have herd bad things about them brleakng when being fired. Bohning pin nocks are pretty good though.



Thats exactly why I asked that question. I have the GoldTip white pin nocks. Installed them and on my first shot, bang, broken nock.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

l3rian said:


> Thats exactly why I asked that question. I have the GoldTip white pin nocks. Installed them and on my first shot, bang, broken nock.


 I would definitely get rid of those white ones. Bohning pin nocks are a little thicker and they seem more durable. Plus they cost less. You can get good prices on ebay. I love goldtip arrows I just don't trust their pin nocks any more after a similar experience like yours. Hope this helps.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Very interesting to see all the different combinations people come up with...kinda like a snapshot of a personality. 

Here is what I am shooting now...Black Eagle Carnivores with all white NAP quick fletch. 









Here is a shot of my sons arrows...he loves orange so I hooked him up on some Carbon Express Mutiny! Also is my Radial X-Weave Pros just in case I need a little more weight than the Black Eagles. Total arrow weight is about 430 grains and they are devastating on hogs.


----------



## Forest_Dweller (Sep 13, 2008)

Here are a few I've done.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I never get tired of seeing all the combos people come up with. There's only a couple of us around here who try to really personalize our arrows. Here are some of mine.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Here are a few...


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

redruff said:


> ^^^^^ man I like those blue shield cuts with the blue fades and strips! Very nice!


Thanks. Those are my hunting arrows' pattern. And the white that's beyond the feathers glows blue in the dark, too....it's clear, blue glowing paint.


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

We are almost identical. I have the yellow/orange Blazer tiger wrap with solid black vanes, pink nocks (didn't put em on, thought they were orange in the pics). Also shooting black FMJ's at around the 470 gr mark.



SD_Bowhunter said:


> Just got mine back from the pro shop today.
> View attachment 1375753


----------



## tkeatuofl (Feb 11, 2012)

I would like to see what some arrows look like with the Bi-Delta Sharks Tooth vanes on them.


----------



## ilbowhunter9 (Apr 27, 2012)

Lungbuster123 I love those pile drivers. And n7709k love the X out breasted cancer wraps


----------



## ilbowhunter9 (Apr 27, 2012)

these are my gold tips


----------



## Arobie120 (Aug 6, 2010)

Gateway shield cut feathers


----------



## planebow (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice pics everybody!


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

I just ordered my custom wraps from tri-forge and I am awaiting their arrival. CANNOT WAIT to get my arrows set up. I'll post pics.


----------



## spenn (Jun 15, 2008)

Man I really like seeing that people still like using feathers:tongue: Makes me feel good. Nice job guys.


----------



## swampyj (Jul 6, 2012)

bump for a cool thread


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

Custom Strother wraps from tri-forge


----------



## wyrnutz (Feb 21, 2009)

LXhuntinPA said:


> I am thinking of trying the razr feathers for hunting. How do you like them?


Gateway Razr or the comparable Tru Flight either way you cant go wrong; been shooting feathers for a few years now. Yes they are easy to work with.

Brian


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

Heres mine. Factory but cool.









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*arrows*

My sons new arrows with green flame wraps. ( I went alittle heavy on the glue because he puts them through some torture lol )


----------



## phoneguy44 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, I guess I'll throw my lame looking arrows in here but I dig them.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)




----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

lungbuster123 said:


> Here are a few...


The Halloween arrows look pretty sweet


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I have a few wraps on my arrows! :wink:


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BHMTitan (Oct 17, 2008)

Here's mine...


----------



## adamst (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

Here are mine!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome snow camo!


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

Hoyt1021 said:


> Awesome snow camo!


x2 that looks sick!


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

GT Ultralights for 3-D








GT Pro Hunter for the _LIVE ACTION!_


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

You guys are making me look bad! lol


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

planebow said:


> View attachment 1378368


Love the wraps! I've been looking for wraps with elk. Do you mind telling wher you got them? Funny, they are quite similar to my hunting arrow wraps. Thanks


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Beman MFX's for my recurve - enamel cresting, wipe-on poly and fletch tape, burnt feathers


----------



## Stoo (Nov 22, 2010)

Nothing fancy but maybe it will help me find them, hopefully after a pass through.
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## Coldfire (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Jesse_l_b (Aug 1, 2012)

These are mine.


----------



## piroguejoe (Oct 22, 2013)

First set of wraps I did. Just a ill somethin special for huntin.


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Way I bump a old thread, but here's my recent fletchings. There 5"gateway feathers in a green,white and orange barred.


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh and I crested them using testors paints


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

ACC Pro Hunter Series w/ Rayzrs.

NC


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## splinter84 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nothing fancy here....but I found a good way to use up some left over veins. I purchased a box of white blazers and pieced things together with what I had left over. I didn't set my knocks before taking the pictures. They look a little goofy.


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

my indoor shafts this year. gold tip XXX shafts. tophat ll apex points. vane-tec vanes. shrewd nock bushings with bohning blazer f nocks. easton f nocks pictured didnt work out as well.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Bump. Lets keep this thread going.


----------



## "Own More Bone" (Oct 18, 2002)

Here are my VAP HV's


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Not the greatest pics. Did a dozen if these yesterday


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

"Own More Bone" said:


> Here are my VAP HV's
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849502


Those look really nice. Bet you can see them down range really easy.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

LXhuntinPA said:


> I am thinking of trying the razr feathers for hunting. How do you like them?


I had problems getting the 2" Razrs to stablize fixed-blade broadheads. Unless your bow is tuned very well, it's difficult to do. I switched to 4" Trueflight parabolic cut RHs with much better results, and they are still lighter than Blazers or Fusions (which will give you more FOC), not to mention way more forgiving.

I went with Trueflight because they seem to be cut more consistent over Gateways, but they are more expensive too.


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

In support of the fight against Breast Cancer


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

splinter84 said:


> Nothing fancy here....but I found a good way to use up some left over veins. I purchased a box of white blazers and pieced things together with what I had left over. I didn't set my knocks before taking the pictures. They look a little goofy.


I've got FMJ's, I love the way those turned out.


----------



## splinter84 (Nov 1, 2011)

Not sure if it has been mentioned but I have found that a good fletching glue really makes for a clean finish. I had troubles with runs etc when using regular super glue. The amount you use matters too. Less is more when gluing veins.


----------



## westdraw (Jan 8, 2009)

what fletching glue do you use?


----------



## "Own More Bone" (Oct 18, 2002)

splinter84 said:


> Not sure if it has been mentioned but I have found that a good fletching glue really makes for a clean finish. I had troubles with runs etc when using regular super glue. The amount you use matters too. Less is more when gluing veins.


When using "super glue" to apply vanes to the shaft, run your bead down the base and then blot the vane while in the clamp on a paper towel then apply the vane to the shaft. This gets rid of the excess glue before it goes on the arrow.


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

satin blue and orange


----------



## Maximus10127 (Jan 2, 2014)

the top green and white are mine for. Ow got tired of no one having flourescent green blazers in stock and couldn't wAit to get any done. The bottom with the purple and satin white vanes are my wife's. Both are cabelas branded shafts. Witch Are apparently Easton's. Not sure on exact model Easton but they shoot perfectly fine and at a great price. As you can see I have a slightly broken ankle and was a bit bored so I sacrificed an old beman ics hunter and one of my wraps to try out a 4 fletch since I shoot in an open area. Let me tell ya they are dead nuts on point even in stronger winds but they drop like a rock. even a 20 yards they still hit about 4 inches lower than my field points. Field points were pushing about 4 to 5 inches right the other day from wind and these were still dead on just a bit low


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

devinrauch said:


> satin blue and orange


I like the color combo.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

I just finished up some Axis in pink...


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

These arrows are beautiful, great job.


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

How about some NCSU beauties


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Satin Blue and Satin Gold Blazers on Beman PorkChop 340


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Just started doing my own recently. Just finished these the last couple days. All wraps are from onestringer.

My father in law's "Packer" arrows








And some Wisconsin ones I did for myself


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

just Fletched these up last week for 3d and maybe hunting also. Easton Litespeed 3d with Max Hunter vanes.


----------



## Bucket Head (Oct 25, 2006)

Here are my spliced feathers. 
I'm going to be building new arrows, so I'm going to have to come up with a new design.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

8" orange wrap 3 orange blazers orange nock


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## pseprincess85 (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

*Fletch*

Fletched these up this week. They are going to look good with my Black / Bright Yellow with Bright Orange tiger streak strings I have coming for me bow.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Finished these up a couple days ago.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

cyclepath said:


> Finished these up a couple days ago.


Very nice!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

E. Johnson said:


> Fletched these up this week. They are going to look good with my Black / Bright Yellow with Bright Orange tiger streak strings I have coming for me bow.


Nice work...:thumbs_up


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's my current arrows. Top-to-bottom: 1-3) Hunting - Easton Axis with FFP360's and Easton X nocks; 4) Indoors - Easton X7 with FFP470's and Beiter nocks; 5) 3D - CX Blue Streak Selects with FFP 225's and Bohning F nocks, 6) Outdoors - Easton Carbon One's with FFP187 and Beiter nocks


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Old 3D arrows - CX BS Selects and FFP187


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Just sold these. So of the best looking, hi-vis hunting arrows I've ever built, Easton Carbon Injexions with FHP200 Flashes. Unfortunately, my coach lengthened my DL and these wound up ever so slightly too short. I still miss these.


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Suffice it to say, I prefer Easton and CX arrow, Flex Fletch vanes, and I'm starting to really dig Beiter nocks, but I'm still not convinced the latter are worth the massive up-cost compared to Easton or Bohning nocks.


----------



## RBud (Nov 17, 2013)

lungbuster123 said:


> Here are a few...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Tagged. I love looking at others creations.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mostly some pink always used


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

All painted


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)




----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)




----------



## RBud (Nov 17, 2013)

killerloop said:


>


Those are cool lookin! How do the Fusion vanes fly and what kind of wrap is that?? I haven't used Fusions yet. I've only ever used Blazer's


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

RBud said:


> Those are cool lookin! How do the Fusion vanes fly and what kind of wrap is that?? I haven't used Fusions yet. I've only ever used Blazer's


They are flex fletch sk200 wraps are bowadx


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

Vanetec Swift 2.25


----------



## paulm2014 (Jul 18, 2013)

Marked


----------



## Blackout CE (Jan 23, 2012)

mine just built by Reezen


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

*arrows*

Here are some that I put together last night with some home made wraps


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

green nugent shafts with pink 3" fusion X vanes and pink firenocks


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)

tagged


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

6bloodychunks said:


> green nugent shafts with pink 3" fusion X vanes and pink firenocks


I like those a lot. I didn't know you could get them in green.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

Here's my latest flex-fletched arrows


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

GT ProHunters, 4" flo-pink wraps, AAE Elite 260 vanes in Yellow


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Few of mine


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Some real nice arrows here 
I was surprised but happy to see how many shoot feathers as well as a few who use 4 fletch set up


----------



## CbDoc23 (Jan 2, 2014)

The first attempt at Quickfletching an arrow was a little hairy, but the rest came out looking tough as hell. 
All I need now is some Grim Reaper Broadheads and the Hoyt is ready to eat.

New Bloodsport Impact Hunters - Ltd. Real Tree Quickspin Quickfletch by NAP













Thanks Bowhunter004


----------



## paulm2014 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ttt I like this thread


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Sep 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Carbon Express Blu RZ and AFF fletching.


----------



## tretch (Nov 30, 2010)

my 3D arrows






my hunting arrows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muley280 (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Xringer07 (Mar 22, 2007)

Black Eagle Rampage 350 .001
Kryptek Yeti wraps 
AAE Max Stealth vanes - Sunset Gold
Gold Tip .204 pin nock adapters
Easton G pin nocks


----------



## blklab72 (Sep 1, 2010)

Xringer07 said:


> Black Eagle Rampage 350 .001
> Kryptek Yeti wraps
> AAE Max Stealth vanes - Sunset Gold
> Gold Tip .204 pin nock adapters
> Easton G pin nocks


Where did you pick up the Kryptek wraps?.. Looks good! 👍

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xringer07 (Mar 22, 2007)

blklab72 said:


> Where did you pick up the Kryptek wraps?.. Looks good! 👍
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


CMYK Graphix 
They only offer solid 12"×12" sheets so I had to cut them myself but they look great. They offer nearly all of Kryptek's patterns


----------



## blklab72 (Sep 1, 2010)

Xringer07 said:


> CMYK Graphix
> They only offer solid 12"×12" sheets so I had to cut them myself but they look great. They offer nearly all of Kryptek's patterns


Sweet... Thanks! 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## redwings423 (May 28, 2015)

Axis 300 Turkey arrows, I'll rewrap for fall.


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Mr-Mike (Apr 24, 2015)

killerloop said:


>


I was surprised by how many of you prefer wraps. Now I see why. This are exceedingly tasteful - gorgeous.

here is my simple stealthy set-up. Not much to brag about other than being done by SouthShore


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

My high FOC setup. 19.5%









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Gold tip hunters 300. 100gr brass insert

View attachment ARROWS.pdf


----------



## archerynut89 (Sep 11, 2015)

Here's mine.


----------



## OHbowhunter09 (May 2, 2008)




----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

OHbowhunter09 said:


> View attachment 4055409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055425



Nice !!!
Have some very similar.
A/C/C


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Sep 7, 2011)

nismomike said:


> My high FOC setup. 19.5%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice build, these are 23.3%










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Ranger105 (May 30, 2014)

bump for cool thread


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Tarheels baby!!! 

NC









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

I was going to switch to Heats but I ran out of arrows and I needed fletching ASAP. 

It's always nice having fresh fletching. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

E. Johnson said:


> Fletched these up this week. They are going to look good with my Black / Bright Yellow with Bright Orange tiger streak strings I have coming for me bow.


Those look nice.


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

My 3d compound arrows maxima blue, and recurve elite origin arrows with feathers 

Gesendet von meinem H8216 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Work in progress...

Onestringer custom reflective Sitka wraps on woodland camo fmj’s. Hope to get them fletched in Flrange w/ Orange nocks very soon.


----------



## fishstu (Dec 11, 2008)

LXhuntinPA said:


> I am thinking of trying the razr feathers for hunting. How do you like them?


Me too


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

For hunting GoldTip Pierce Platinium with 4 Blazer and lighted nock.









For WA 3D Victory 3DHV with Bohning Air 3 fletch.
Have been testing VaneTech Swift 2.25's also.
Will test 4 fletch combo soon with AAE Hybrid.
And Spidervanes later for next season















For IFAA 3D where is 300fps limit I use thicker arrow.
CarbonExpress CXL Pro 250's and there's Spider Vanes Invictus 2 ⅛".









Been exploring thru different vanes and for indoor arrow I have VaneTech Swift 3.15 and tought to 4 fletch them for bit lower profile so I can adjust cable as close as possible for less torque.
If it doesn't work I will go back to AAE Max Stealth.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

Tipe said:


> For hunting GoldTip Pierce Platinium with 4 Blazer and lighted nock.
> 
> View attachment 6946543
> 
> ...


How do you like those Victory 3DHV?


----------



## Japflip33 (Feb 24, 2019)

TTT any new Christmas presents?


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

2216. Wrap with 4 Ozark feathers, reflective tape on ends. Beiter Hunter nock









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## juanma666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Easton SuperLite ACC 3-60/340


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Woodland camo FMJ’s w/Subalpine reflective wraps.


----------



## juanma666 (Mar 5, 2011)

A dozen Spanish ...


----------



## r.phillips (Jun 20, 2015)

Some I just made up for this year









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

3 from tonight 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

midnight_f150 said:


> How do you like those Victory 3DHV?


Sorry I just noticed that question.

3DHV is maybe one of the best arrows what I've shoot 3D.. ever.

Pretty consistent and easy to tune perfection.
Light but that also brings bit more fragile combination but still they're not overly fragile.
Can take some hit but will break if hit hard. VAP etc are more durable but also more gpi in there. 
That's not gonna able to give opprtunity to make my arrow fly +320fps under 60# DW. 
My DL is only 28.5".

I don't think I will change 3DHV's in WA 3D any soon for anything else.


----------



## LoneGreyWolf LA (Feb 9, 2019)

dbow said:


> 2216. Wrap with 4 Ozark feathers, reflective tape on ends. Beiter Hunter nock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What broadhead is that? Thanks!


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

It's a cliff zwickey









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Roop (Dec 13, 2016)

Crown dip and cresting


----------



## OldFidd (Dec 5, 2019)

Bump for a good old thread.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Very nice......I'll bump it too 👍


----------



## BuLzEyE (May 22, 2002)

q2i sl II


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

A few sets I’ve built. Working on starting up my own custom arrow business.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-ManStan (Jan 5, 2020)

Some great looking arrows here!


----------



## Chuck_Norris (Jul 9, 2019)

Still building this set, but they're looking so good, I had to share.


----------



## OldFidd (Dec 5, 2019)

Deadeye1205 said:


> A few sets I’ve built. Working on starting up my own custom arrow business.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool pics.


----------



## OldFidd (Dec 5, 2019)

Chuck_Norris said:


> Still building this set, but they're looking so good, I had to share.


Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## OldFidd (Dec 5, 2019)

356Brutus said:


> Very nice......I'll bump it too &#55357;&#56397;
> View attachment 7196955


Holy front weight Batman. What cha got there?


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

OldFidd said:


> 356Brutus said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice......I'll bump it too ��
> ...


93gr of insert and sleeve and 150gr point. Not too heavy😁


----------

